# At wits end...



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I am so stressed out. I have been going back and forth to the doctors office for weeks now because of a bad IBS flare up. My prescription medication (Lomotil) is just not working anymore and I feel horrible. I missed work yesterday because it was so bad. I had been to the bathroom 14 times before noon yesterday. Today I am so weak and depressed that I cant hardly hold my head up. Not to mention how bad my bottom hurts from all the trips to the bathroom yesterday. Today has not really been much better







Every bathroom trip feels like I am wiping with sandpaper.I have been starving myself just so I dont have to feel the pain when I eat and worry about not being able to make it to the bathroom. I honestly dont know what else to do. The doctors dont seem to care or know what to do. I have been living off toast, potatoes and rice for weeks. This has me spiraling into a deep depression that I cant shake off.My doctor added Zoloft to my medications this week, and it seemed to make my stomach hurt worse so we stopped that and she gave me Pristiq. I am afraid to take it because I dont want anything to make my stomach any worse than it already is.I am still doing the IBS audio tapes with no success







I am to a point where I would rather them drill a hole in my side and attach a bag for my poop than to keep going through this every day. I have been neglecting friends and family because of this. My poor husband, I dont think he can take this anymore either. He hates seeing me like this, but I cant help it. I dont know what else to do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fluids love, lots and lots of fluids for you today. Mostly water would be good to drink (or if you are exceptionally weak.. try watered down Gatorade). Have some clear fluids and treat yourself with a popsicle or two! (Also you could try the popsicles for kids that have electrolytes in them)Expect the weak feeling to last til you can get some protein in ya. I know this sounds ridiculous... but send hubby out to GNC or some other health food store to look for whey protein capsules/tablets. (I know it sounds odd as they are usually used for body builders and the like...but... it could help)I used these when I couldn't keep anything in me protein-wise and they did make me feel functional until I could start eating protein again.Get some cream/ointment for your butt.. anything that would work good on a diaper rash... so A&D or Aquaphor etc.... And try using flushable wet wipes to wipe with. Also a good soak in a nice warm tub would be good to ease that fire down there. (HOWever... don't so this until someone is home with you!)Are you still taking the lomotil? If not try plain imodium and (use an antigas product with it)... it might lessen any urgency at the least... give you a few more minutes to get to the bathroom.And if you have any Calcium carbonate... take that too! Maybe you need to use more than 1 treatment to get your gut to calm down this time.Try to take it easy.. and know I'm thinking of ya!Better days are coming hon!


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

lomitil only stops the contractions or spasms in the intestines, or slows them down....it will cure nothing & of course, as u continue to not get what ur body needs to heal, the problems only get worse...........zoloft ruined my already sensitive stomach............it was horrible stuff...........do some research on tryptophan & or 5HTP.........there r herbs that help soothe the intestines.....slippery elm, mullein, try some st john's wort...........take some potassium & try some sea salt...........but u need more potassium than sodium..........when the intestines hold too much liquid, the potassium makes the walls of the] intestines much more porous & lets the liquid out, with all of the nutrients in that liquid..........if the intestinal walls r spasming & tight, the D will b bd.....the pain will get worse..........& u must eat..........can u take V-8 juice..??.......it has alot of electrolytes in it..........ur body is starved for it...........get some iodine for ur thyroid & the sea salt for ur adrenals.........kelp caps will help.....try taking 2-5 four x's aday...........there's electrolytes in it too...........get some liquid vitamin supplement, it's easier for the body to absorb............cmt.........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just FYI...V8 juice (or other tomato based juices) are extremely irritating and I would stay away from anything that might cause more irritation right now Heather.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have taken some Lomotil and Imodium today and it seems to have calmed down for now. I am afraid to eat anything though. Lunch time is coming up soon and I may go home and fix some plain rice to eat today and have some Gatorade. V8 juice makes my stomach burn so I dont drink that anymore. I can handle most fruit juices though but have been staying away from stuff like that. Today I have had Orange Gatorade and water. I tried to eat a piece of toast this morning but I only ate about half before my stomach started to hurt so I didnt eat anything else.I have some A&D ointment at home, I will try that today. And maybe after I get off work today, a nice hot bath sounds like a good idea.Thanks for all the advice, it really means alot Heather


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Hon just remember sometimes after not eating for awhile one could get D. So don't be surprised if you have a few runs to the BR after lunch. (Bring the A&D and some wipes back to work with you!) It is just the way it is when you are flaring like this. But with the lomotil and imodium maybe easing things... maybe you are now moving in the right direction! (One can hope!) Just go slowly... walk leisurely not quickly etc.... Economize your energy! So if you are able to get solid foods in.. go to the BRAT diet. (Make list for hub to go to store after he comes home! LOL or better yet.. Text list to him _now_ so he can maybe pick things up on the way home!







)(((Hugs)))


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

this all sounds horrible for yousorry cannot add to all the above adviceexceptputting salt in the bath can be very soothing/healingreally hope things calm down for you soon


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

True Daff.. Bath salts or Epsom may help or any soothing stuff like Aveeno bath products etc... (Add to text list for hub! LOL)


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

actually meant just sea/table salt that is what we use for cuts, infections, soreness etc


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I am going to send that list to my hubby. I get off today around 5:00 and a light dinner, a hot bath, and bed time early. And hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.Thank you all so much! I am glad I have you guys, or else I would probably go nuts.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Hey, quick question. Can an IBS flare up give you a low grade fever? My temp has been running 99.7 - 100.2 for the last few weeks. I dont feel bad anywhere else, just my stomach. Is that coming from my IBS or is that something else? I mean if it was a bug or something, I think it would be gone by now.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I use a sitz bath, like for your episiotomy, so I don't have to run a whole tub. Feels so good, warm and cleansing, during a flare. Only have 1 bathroom.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Heather no.. you should not be running a low grade fever for "weeks" with IBS. Perhaps track your temp and give your Dr a call to let them know this?


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Heather, did the fever or the bad D start first? When I have flu or any kind of fever (even a mild one), I have crazy and uncontrollable D. So it might be the fever that's causing this terrible flare up! Definitely give the Dr a call.Jane


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I am not sure what started first, the fever or the D. But I still have a low grade fever today, just enough to make me feel weak and tired. I have been trying to eat a little better the last few days instead of starving myself. I feel a little better but my stomach is still in a horrible mood.I have an appointment next Wed. I called the doctor and they want me to do a stool sample this weekend and drop it off at the lab next week.I have been so tired the last few days, I am so glad its Friday and I can go home and get some much needed rest. I hope this D stops being so bad soon, I am close to a nervous break down


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

fyi, Zoloft and Pristiq are for depression.... And I guess the ZOloft had side effect on your stomach.I believe Pristiq has less stomach side effects. to name one, it would be just constipation.I do a series of deep breath in and outs using my belly several times a day when I feel that my guts are irritating. I hope this helps a bit.And thanks for your advice for my diarrhea condition


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Heather - sounds like you have something else going on with the fever - infection - which of course can make the IBS go into overdrive. You have had some good suggestions here - one thing as mentioned in the booklet for the IBS Audio Program, is you may want to take a break from listening to your scheduled sessions until you are doing a bit better and out of the worst of it. I know that is hard because all of it is bad, but at least to where your fever is gone and you have been seen and treated by your doctor. I have had bad attacks like this in the past too, and they take some time to get out of. Try taking some fennil or peppermint tea, which soothes the tummy and gives you some hydration. Aromatherapy helps me also, and helps your outlook, especially when you get into these spirals. If you need support regarding the program, do call. At one time, I asked the doctor for a nutritional IV, because I just did not want to eat anymore - he put me in the hospital with nothing by mouth except ice chips, and I still had the D for several days, so I know how you are feeling. And I lived on this bulletin board for support too - but once you get some answers, you will get some hope and then progress on again - the program works best if you can try to cut back on reading and posting about IBS, but I know how it is - if you need support/to vent/information, etc. it is hard to keep away! I was the same way... but it is a process, and it took me 3 rounds before I saw results, so do not give up and hang in there, hon. ((HUGS))


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Marilyn. I will probably contact you personally about the IBS audio tapes. I have a few questions and stuff.I am starting to feel a little better. I think the fever has gone for the most part and so far my stomach seems to be doing a little better.I remember what you said about staying away from the forums while doing the IBS audio tapes, and I really try. But, like you said, it is hard. I know you all understand what I am going through, and sometimes I just need to vent or get some encouragement to continue on.I am still pretty much starving myself of food for most of the day. I refuse to eat breakfast, that is an IBS nightmare for me. I will eat something very light for lunch, maybe a cup of rice or something and then maybe something light for dinner, baked chicken or a potato. I know this is not good for me, but it is getting me through these rough days for now. Once I feel a little better, I will start to introduce more foods and see how that goes. But, on a good note, I am losing weight Thank you for your support. I dont know what I would do without you guys.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what it's like not to want to eat anymore, and I also know that such behavior will probably only make me sicker and weaker. Our poor bodies are fighting this condition 24/7 and really need all the help they can get.If you have no issues with the ingredients, consider trying those meal replacement bars or shakes. They contain balanced nutrition in a small volume of food. If you try it, be wary of the ones with fruit toppings/fillings, they cause me a lot of gas/bloating. The shakes I avoid as most contain carrageenan, a food additive that I apparently have an exquisite sensitivity to (most people do not).


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I have tried the shakes before and they do upset my stomach a little too, but not as bad as actually eating food. I would honestly rather starve to death than to have to feel like this everyday. Gatorade G2 is my secret weapon here lately. It has enough sugar and electrolytes and also Potassium to keep me going without having to eat a lot. I have learned foods that are high in potassium and carbs dont hurt my stomach to bad. Not sure why, but it works for me.


----------



## strkngfang (May 17, 2011)

My favorite "replacement"meal has been ENSURE PLUS or generic form, its the same thing and I really like the strawberry flavored ones. THey don't contain anything harmful or IBS triggering ingredients. I usually eat a boring everyday diet of non wheat cereal, chicken, fish or turkey & 98% fat free lunch meats, cranberries, pears, applesauce, baked potatoes, green beans. THe only dessert I have found to be able to eat is pumpkin pie, apple pie & fig newtons. Pies only on occasions. Gatorade, water & lemonade are my drinks. I also take Citrucil every morning, a multi vitamin(GNC)and papaya enzymes before my meals.My personal belief with pills is that your body doesn't want them or need them and the side effects are its way of telling you that. I know pain pills are necessary sometimes but in my experience the doctors don't have a clue on treating IBS and they just throw every pill for every symptom your way and end up screwing you up even worse, at least its happened to me a lot.I know what you mean with spouse and friends, mine are very understanding as well but it is still humiliating. I don't go to any events with public restrooms because I've gotten stuck in line before and almost didn't make it??Have your IBS audio tapes helped you at all? I went to a 3hr hypnotherapy "one on one" session who specialized in intestinal problems and it helped with anxiety from home or work but not so much with sudden unexplained flare ups. She gave me a CD of our session that I listen to but it hasn't changed much. Of course insurance only pays for " pills" so other therapy is expensive. I did one acupuncture treatment but was told I needed at least 3-5 for a difference. At 180.00 a session with no guarantee was too much for me???I hope some of my insights have helped you and my prayers are with you.Dan


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I am not sure I cant take this anymore. I am so weak today I cant hardly sit up straight in my chair at work. I got sick in class last night and had to leave and go home. I am so tired of this I have a doctor appointment today, I pray that they are going to do something to help me, because I cant keep going like this. I am shaking all over, eyes are dilated and I am just exhausted. Can I trade this broken body in for a new one?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You are going to have to eat food of some sort. Gatorade as a meal replacement... as I found out... nope.. doesn't work.If you must meal replace.. try using Whey protein tablets.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

If you need a meal replacement, read labels and you will see that gatorade cannot replace a meal. It's basically sugar water plus some minerals and salts. Necessary if you are dehydrated, but not nutritionally complete. Ensure-type things are too milky for me, I can't do milky things, unless it's like a tapioca pudding desserty thing. Can you try almond/rice/other milk in a porridge of some sort? Rice porridge, I'm thinking, or oats? Throwing out anything I can think of, here. Personnally, I can almost always eat cream of wheat or rice with diced up peaches mixed in. That's my comfort food, calms my gut and migraines.


----------

